

Ask HN: Review my startup, n3rds - jjanyan

http://n3rds.com/<p>A friend and I were recently laid off and started job hunting. After a couple days of looking on all the job boards, we both had complaints with them.<p>1) Searching for jobs by skills was often flawed. If someone posted a link that ended with .php, it would show up even though the job had nothing to do with someone developing using php.
2) When we'd find a job we liked, we often didn't know if our expectations for salaries would meet theirs. This led to wasted conversations and time.
3) It can be time consuming searching all the job boards. Yes, there are aggregators, but we didn't want to miss a job if an aggregator missed that particular job board.<p>On top of that, we had some other thoughts about job searching in general:<p>1) If you look for a job while employed, you run the risk of exposing your search to your current employer. Either by updating your resume on LinkedIn (or other job site) or talking to the wrong recruiter (who might have a good relationship with your current employer).
2) While employed, it'd be nice to know what's available in the market without spending effort. Unfortunately, job boards require on-going effort of searching, at least weekly. Instead, we wanted to have jobs matching our skills and other requirements sent to us as they became available.<p>So we built n3rds so that users set up their location and radius, if they want remote, skills, and salary. The user's info is kept private. When a recruiter posts a job, we ask a similar set of questions. We then match users to jobs and notify the user if there's a match. If a user is interested in the position, they click a button to make their information available to the recruiter so they can contact you.<p>We're interested in any feedback or questions. Site design, marketing, features, bugs, or new ideas.
======
mchannon
Would be nice to get an idea of the fee structure, if any, for successful
matchups (even if you're free during your beta).

Design of the splash is great, though your intelligent matching icon with its
glowing eyes reminds me of certain religious imagery you may not want to
convey; rotating it 36 degrees would fix that.

------
hansy
You mention "...you won't even see jobs that aren't paying enough."

Are you worried that great jobs might be passed over because employers
purposefully set a low number on the application that can be negotiated
upward?

Just playing the devil's advocate. I like the concept!

~~~
jjanyan
Thanks for the feedback.

The salary matching isn't an issue. When a recruiter/employer creates a job
listing, there is a maximum and minimum salary. We look for jobs where you're
desired salary falls within the max/min range of the job.

Again, love the feedback. Please share with your friends!

------
likethecolor
I like the idea. I've only been on the site a short time and it looks
promising. One nice thing is that even if you are not actively looking for a
job it'd be nice to know what's happening in the market.

~~~
jjanyan
Yep. You can keep an eye on the market without doing anything!

------
apwalk
I'm most excited by the privacy aspect. Count me in!

~~~
jjanyan
Awesome, glad you like that aspect. We think it's pretty important to users.

------
gcanyon
Nice work.

~~~
jjanyan
Thanks!

